# HELP! how do i set up my outgoing e-mail account with windows hotmail.



## clairemoore2009 (Jan 19, 2009)

I can not send e-mails from my acer aspire 5535.Myweb site is with windows hotmail but do not know how to configure my outgoing e-mails.Any useful numbers for customer support as need some advice.ray:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Are you paying for a premium account that included POP and SMTP access?


----------



## ska_cruz (Jan 23, 2009)

incoming : pop.hotmail.com
outgoing : smtp.hotmail.com

i can give the step by step instruction how to configure web client.
please let me know about your web client type.


----------

